
South African Democracy – The hollow state - rmason
http://www.economist.com/news/middle-east-and-africa/21684146-two-decades-after-south-africas-transition-non-racial-democracy-its
======
jacobriers
I concede that it's hard to stay positive, but I think SA will bounce back.
Sometimes a hard fall gives you a reality check.

The article mentions that many people have left SA, but just as many stay. SA
offers an amazing quality of life : I'm writing this from my office looking
out across the Stellenbosch mountains. Later today I'll drive home through the
countryside and spend the evening with my family. This weekend I may choose to
go running at a wine-farm (for free), or take a short drive to Melkbos beach.
This lifestyle is available to anyone with an "average" job.

I'm not denying that we have our problems, but we do have a lot going for us
as well. My hope is that good will triumph over evil.

------
pigpaws
So, South Africa is sinking down to the level of most other African countries.
But most won't dare say so over the fear of being called a 'racist'. Such is
the PC world we've created. Congratulations.

